# IBT-4XS Bluetooth pin



## Andyroo

Hi Everyone, I just purchased a Inkbird IBT-4XS and when I try to pair it to my Samsung S8 it keeps asking for a Bluetooth pin. I have tried "0000", "1234", and "1111" nothing seems to work. Does anyone have any ideas?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## bassman

If you use the BBQ Go app on your phone it should link right up.  Forget about bluetooth.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Inkbirdbbq


Tagging for possible help


The BBQ go app should connect though as bassman says though...


----------



## chopsaw

I got an old samsung S4 . BBQ go linked right up . Also use it with my galaxy tablet . No problems .


----------



## Andyroo

bassman said:


> If you use the BBQ Go app on your phone it should link right up.  Forget about bluetooth.





bassman said:


> If you use the BBQ Go app on your phone it should link right up.  Forget about bluetooth.


----------



## Andyroo

I should have explained further. I am trying to use the app and when I try to pair to my phone using the app that is when it is asking for the bluetooth pin.


----------



## Andyroo

Hey everyone,  got it figured it out. Turns out that when you install the app it asks if you want to give permission to your location, you have to agree to have location detection on or it will require the pin as I mentioned to pair with your phone.

Thanks for everyone's reply.

Andy


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Hi friend, sorry for the delay, please use the app to search the signal rather than the Bluetooth. 
Otherwise, will need a pin code. 
And Please open GPS if your phone is Android system, google play ask new version app to open GPS for the Bluetooth use. Please feel free to contact us if you have any other questions.


----------

